# Tory Burch Robinson Tote



## windy55

I am currently looking at another bag but came across this Tory Burch style that is very similar.  Do any of you have any experiences with the Tory Burch Robinson Tote?

Thanks!


----------



## Sjensen

I saw this too and thought the black one looked like the Chanel Cerf tote. I like it and want to see it in person.  TB leather bags are usually pretty nice. Hope someone has some insight on this bag.


----------



## elynnin

I think it's cute.


----------



## fumi

When I saw this , it reminded me very much of the Prada Saffiano Tote due to the shape and the style, but much more price-friendly. I like the clean, classic shape and the small TB logo for once.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i like it!


----------



## windy55

The Prada Saffiano Tote is the bag I'm considering but when I saw this, I wondered if I might be happy with this budget-friendly alternative.  The TB description indicates saffiano leather.  Hmm....


----------



## fumi

It seems to be a very good alternative. You should look into the quality of TB bags.


----------



## windy55

I don't have any TB bags - some shoes and clothing items is about it.  I have been happy with those.  I'll have to do some research on bag quality.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pandster

i bought it in black!  I've been looking for a tote for work, with long straps!  I think it's very classic and great quality.  Anyone else?/


----------



## jmacxxx

me likey!!!!


----------



## FrugalLuxe

I really like it - and TB bags in general - I have a black TB tote that I use for work and toss a ton of items into - It's still in great condition - No qualms with TB bags here.


----------



## chloe_chea

They're new and already almost sold out everywhere. The material of the saffiano leather is really durable (just like the prada/ferragamo saffiano). The price is unbeatable considering the style is almost just like the Prada one. I also like that the TB logo on this one is not "gigantic'' and more minimal. I own the Prada one and one thing I feel the TB bag has over the Prada is that the TB one has compartments and a middle section that divides the bag which is so helpful considering the size. The large mid-zipper compartment in the center of the bag is great to put your wallet and car keys in so that it's not just 'exposed". Also like that it has a snap button closure.


----------



## platinum_girly

I absolutely love this bag, i want it!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

I absolutely love the white one, but it would become filthy, I am sure. Lovely bag though!


----------



## windy55

While I did purchase the Prada Saffiano Lux Tote (and love it), I would love to see this TB in person and perhaps some of the other bags from the Robinson collection.  They seem nicely done!


----------



## viciel

I saw and tried on the tote at Saks a couple of weeks ago.  It's saffiano and extremely durable.  Love all the pockets.  They're still available on TB's website in both sizes.

Also, because of the type of leather, it cleans very easily.  It certainly holds up better against stains than the Chanel cerf in white.  It also doesn't really slouches like the cerf tote.


----------



## dguerrero3

I just got this bag and I love it. It's great for work, especially with the dividing zip compartment.


----------



## Addictista

Tory Burch's website has a 20% off promo today on purchases over $300.  Code is "President."  I just got the Robinson for $440!!!!  It looks like all the colors are in stock.


----------



## MelissaMM

I just purchased this bag in the Luggage color (tan) and love it so far! It is saffiano leather and seems really durable. I love the inside compartments and the size is perfect! I hope it wears well- I treated it with Apple Leather Care and Apple Garde to be safe with no problems at all. It dried quickly and did not change the color. The only complaint I have is that the inside is a light cream color which seems like it will be dirty in no time but it looks like all the Tory bags have this lining. I switched over from the LV Neverfull and I hope this bag is as worry free as my LV was. Does anyone else have opinions/advice on this bag? I want it to stay as beautiful as possible! I searched for a long time for something new and I think it is a steal for the price!


----------



## chloe.chloe

hi ladies - i'm thinking of purchasing this bag in the lovely poppy red  any feedback from those who've owned it for a few months now? is it wearing well? it will be one of the most inexpensive handbags i've owned, but still - $550 is no small change! just tell me good things, please! i love this bag so much. the speedy/boston shape is my fave.


----------



## yoannaz

MelissaMM said:


> I just purchased this bag in the Luggage color (tan) and love it so far! It is saffiano leather and seems really durable. I love the inside compartments and the size is perfect! I hope it wears well- I treated it with Apple Leather Care and Apple Garde to be safe with no problems at all. It dried quickly and did not change the color. The only complaint I have is that the inside is a light cream color which seems like it will be dirty in no time but it looks like all the Tory bags have this lining. I switched over from the LV Neverfull and I hope this bag is as worry free as my LV was. Does anyone else have opinions/advice on this bag? I want it to stay as beautiful as possible! I searched for a long time for something new and I think it is a steal for the price!




Could you please tell me where you found it in the luggage color? I can only find it in white black or the redish colors.  thank you!!!


----------



## leahinyvr

I'm trying to find the small one in black so please let me know if anyone knows where (I'm in Vancouver but can go down to Seattle). The TB website doesn't seem to have the small ones any more...


----------



## MelissaMM

I have seen both of those on eBay right now I think new. I don't think they have them in stores anymore...


----------



## MelissaMM

yoannaz said:


> Could you please tell me where you found it in the luggage color? I can only find it in white black or the redish colors.  thank you!!!



I got mine at the tb store but I don't see it there anymore! Try eBay or craigslist. I use both all the time and I have seen it on eBay...


----------



## leahinyvr

Thanks MelissaMM! I managed to find a small black one on eBay... I'm always a little paranoid that stuff from eBay is counterfeit so I may need to compare with you to see if it's legit!


----------



## TabbyB

Hi, I'm new to this site, and I'm needing some help on pricing a purse I have. I got it as a gift for Christmas, and it's just something I wouldn't ever carry; I'm not really a purse person. I was told it was a rather expensive purse, and I showed my mom today [I'm only 17,] and she said that she thought it was expensive as well. I have looked all over the internet, and cannot seem to figure out a price for it. It's a vintage beaded pouch, and that is all I know about it. I took some pictures of it, but I don't really know who to take the purse to or where to post the pictures or who I should show them to...help me, please?


----------



## leahinyvr

Do you know what brand/style the purse is? If so, then you can try posting the question/pics in the appropriate forum. Good luck!



TabbyB said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site, and I'm needing some help on pricing a purse I have. I got it as a gift for Christmas, and it's just something I wouldn't ever carry; I'm not really a purse person. I was told it was a rather expensive purse, and I showed my mom today [I'm only 17,] and she said that she thought it was expensive as well. I have looked all over the internet, and cannot seem to figure out a price for it. It's a vintage beaded pouch, and that is all I know about it. I took some pictures of it, but I don't really know who to take the purse to or where to post the pictures or who I should show them to...help me, please?


----------



## MelissaMM

leahinyvr said:


> Thanks MelissaMM! I managed to find a small black one on eBay... I'm always a little paranoid that stuff from eBay is counterfeit so I may need to compare with you to see if it's legit!



Oh yay! I typically check the feedback and as long as it's good I trust them! I haven't had any problems. Hope you love it! Post some pictures when you get it!


----------



## leahinyvr

Hey MelissaMM, the bag arrived!!!! It looks awesome, and I can squeeze my work laptop into it (but it's a snug fit).

It looks pretty legit, but can you just look at these pics and see if they match up with your bag? Also, was your bag made in China? Thanks so much!!!

How are you finding the larger sized one? 



MelissaMM said:


> Oh yay! I typically check the feedback and as long as it's good I trust them! I haven't had any problems. Hope you love it! Post some pictures when you get it!


----------



## leahinyvr

Oops, the pics didn't upload properly...



leahinyvr said:


> Hey MelissaMM, the bag arrived!!!! It looks awesome, and I can squeeze my work laptop into it (but it's a snug fit).
> 
> It looks pretty legit, but can you just look at these pics and see if they match up with your bag? Also, was your bag made in China? Thanks so much!!!
> 
> How are you finding the larger sized one?


----------



## MelissaMM

leahinyvr said:


> Oops, the pics didn't upload properly...


 
Hey leahinyvr! Your bag is adorable! It looks just like mine from what I can tell- I looked at mine and compared it to your pictures and I don't see anything different. Where do I check to see where it's made? I will check mine and let you know! I love yours in black! I also looked at on ebay before I told you to check it out and it looked like a reputable seller to me. They didn't have the small one when I bought mine but the large one is working great! I think this leather is amazing! I don't worry about it at all! How are you liking it?


----------



## leahinyvr

Hi MelissaMM,

I found the tag on the back side of the middle compartment (i.e. opposite where the mirror is). I think it looks/feels pretty legit so I'm not too worried at this point. I am loving the purse so far! It's the perfect size for me (no matter the size of the bag, I always find a way to fill it up!)

Thanks for your help!



MelissaMM said:


> Hey leahinyvr! Your bag is adorable! It looks just like mine from what I can tell- I looked at mine and compared it to your pictures and I don't see anything different. Where do I check to see where it's made? I will check mine and let you know! I love yours in black! I also looked at on ebay before I told you to check it out and it looked like a reputable seller to me. They didn't have the small one when I bought mine but the large one is working great! I think this leather is amazing! I don't worry about it at all! How are you liking it?


----------



## indigo16

This bag is such a classic!  I'm living overseas right now, so I have to order my bag online.  I can't decide between the small bag in luggage or the large bag in black.  I think I'd prefer the small bag in black, but it looks like they are sold out.  I'm using this bag for work so I'd like to fit a couple of 8.5 x 11 folders in it.  Would the small be a tight fit? Any thoughts are appreciated. 

Would someone be able to post pictures comparing the size or show pictures of what you can hold in your bag?  

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Addictista

indigo16 said:


> This bag is such a classic!  I'm living overseas right now, so I have to order my bag online.  I can't decide between the small bag in luggage or the large bag in black.  I think I'd prefer the small bag in black, but it looks like they are sold out.  I'm using this bag for work so I'd like to fit a couple of 8.5 x 11 folders in it.  Would the small be a tight fit? Any thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> Would someone be able to post pictures comparing the size or show pictures of what you can hold in your bag?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



I returned the large for the small because the large looked too big on me. However, if you are using the bag for work, get the large.  The small will not fit files or work stuff.  I actually think I was in a bad mood the day I got the large and I regret returning it!


----------



## indigo16

Addictista said:


> I returned the large for the small because the large looked too big on me. However, if you are using the bag for work, get the large.  The small will not fit files or work stuff.  I actually think I was in a bad mood the day I got the large and I regret returning it!


Thanks for your input.  I'm worried this will look too big since I'm only 5'1".  If only there was a store that carries TB here


----------



## indigo16

I found a picture of Isla Fisher carrying what seems to be the larger Robinson.  She is said to be 5'3" 

http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/05/17/0/636/6360581/daba50f846eb1c5e_islafisher_0501.jpg


----------



## Addictista

indigo16 said:


> Thanks for your input.  I'm worried this will look too big since I'm only 5'1".  If only there was a store that carries TB here



I just tried an 8.5x11 folder in my small Robinson.  It fit lengthwise, but barely - and I had to take other stuff out of the compartment.  If you have a few files I'm not sure how this would work out - maybe you would reserve one side for files and another side for the rest of your stuff - but your stuff would have to be pared down. 

I really do regret not keeping the big Robinson, and I might get a bigger one in a fun color in the future.  I would order the big black and return if you don't like it.  That's what I did.  Or order both and return what you don't like.


----------



## tote...aholic

I got the luggage color in the large tote last month and am in love with it!!  I get compliments every day on it, and while I have an extensive collection of designer bags, this one is quickly becoming my favorite.  It is a perfect structured tote for work and has a very professional feel.  Love it!!!!


----------



## ywkw06

As of August, this bag is currently available online in all sizes (in black and luggage) and it is available in the TB store closest to me. I recently received the small Robinson in black for my bday and haven't used it yet, but it is a classy and sophisicated bag. The luggage color was sooo pretty when I saw it in the store, but I  thought the black would match more with my oufits. Since I am 5"2, I personally feel the small is much more suitable than the large.


----------



## chavezslp

Please post pics.


----------



## indigo16

Is there a difference between the Robinson tote and the East/West bag?  I noticed that some of the East/West bags have silver hardware.

Tory Burch Labor Day sale begins today!


----------



## eitak

so, y'all would definitely recommend the large Robinson tote over the small one as a "work bag," right? I'm looking at the large Robinson tote and the Robinson satchel right now. I want either in the color "luggage." both are the same price!


----------



## alouette

^ I would definitely get the large RT over the satchel for a work bag.  Both are very large but the tote is more work appropriate and better for storing iPad, files, etc.

I was just at the TB store yesterday so I have fresh memories of the sizes and features too.


----------



## eitak

alouette said:


> ^ I would definitely get the large RT over the satchel for a work bag.  Both are very large but the tote is more work appropriate and better for storing iPad, files, etc.
> 
> I was just at the TB store yesterday so I have fresh memories of the sizes and features too.



thank you for replying! I don't think there's  TB near me... I was gonna head to Nordstrom or something to check out the bags in person. I REALLY love the look of the satchel, and I REALLY love the "luggage" color. I thought I was 100% sold on the satchel until I saw images of the large tote online.

basically, I need this bag to last me at least 3 years (I usually start itching for a new bag every 2-3 years) and be large enough to work as a tote AND purse. I hate carrying a purse and tote separately.

does anyone here have the Robinson satchel in luggage already? I'd love to see real life/modeling pictures!


----------



## indigo16

I purchased a RT in black to use for work.  Will post photos when it arrives!


----------



## starcy

I personally would go for black but this white is quite nice too.


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ Here is my 1st TB bag. . . SILVER ~ ~ ~ 

I own chanel cerf totes in white and black and a prada tote that is very similar to this bag. The price is much better ($550) and the quality is very good!  This is the first silver metallic bag that is scratch resistant. Im loving this bag!


----------



## eitak

love that bag, dlynn! the gold one is also gorgeous.


----------



## Addictista

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ Here is my 1st TB bag. . . SILVER ~ ~ ~
> 
> I own chanel cerf totes in white and black and a prada tote that is very similar to this bag. The price is much better ($550) and the quality is very good!  This is the first silver metallic bag that is scratch resistant. Im loving this bag!



It's good to see someone loving the bag who also has the Prada version.  I love this bag in silver - it's really muted and versatile, yet it still reads metallic.  Enjoy her!


----------



## Sunnyday23

I just ordered the small in red. Such a pretty elegant bag!


----------



## ExcessHandbags

My SA told me he gets more returns/repairs on TB bags then anything for quality reasons and told me Tory doesn't even do repairs. He sent my mom's Robinson to a local leather repair shop who kind of fixed the stitching that was coming apart but it's not great. 

She should have listened to him and bought the Prada. It's worth it and they will repair your bag if anything happens to it. There are ones now with shoulder straps that attach too!


----------



## dlynn

Addictista said:


> It's good to see someone loving the bag who also has the Prada version.  I love this bag in silver - it's really muted and versatile, yet it still reads metallic.  Enjoy her!



Thanks! Yes, I totally agree with you; I only like certain metallics and this one is muted compared to most.


----------



## dlynn

eitak said:


> love that bag, dlynn! the gold one is also gorgeous.



I know; I'm eyeing the gold one now. I'm not a real gold person, but the gold is light and not too gold. It is gorgeous! Saks is having a promo this week, so I might go for it!


----------



## eitak

dlynn said:


> I know; I'm eyeing the gold one now. I'm not a real gold person, but the gold is light and not too gold. It is gorgeous! Saks is having a promo this week, so I might go for it!



what's the promo?!


----------



## dlynn

eitak said:


> what's the promo?!



It's Fri., Sept 30 & Sat., Oct 1st buy some get some...for every $500 you get $50. Gift card.


----------



## Exxotic1

I looked at some bags and totes at the TB store...the price is reasonable and the quality appears very good.  I'm thinking of a tote and satchell myself!


----------



## pandapharm

indigo16 said:


> Is there a difference between the Robinson tote and the East/West bag?  I noticed that some of the East/West bags have silver hardware.
> 
> Tory Burch Labor Day sale begins today!



I looked through this thread and didn't seem to find a response...is there a difference between the east/west and the regular totes?

I just discovered these bags (bad for my wallet and wishlist) and I am in love with the professional and clean look as well. Haven't had a chance to see them IRL but they seem to be exactly what I am looking for! I am 5'4" so I am looking at the smaller RT...there are a couple on sale at Nordstroms and on the TB website, but I can't quite commit to the patent as I still find it too flashy. Maybe this luggage colored one I found on ebay....


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I ordered the larger red version (on sale for $385 down from $550)!!! It's getting delivered tomorrow. I've loved this bag since I saw it in coral in the spring/summer collection, but I told myself, wait and hold off for a color you love! Well as you can see by my avi, I  red bags! I bought the satchel version in red, but it wasn't love. I'm so excited to get the red version in and I already know it's a keeper. Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## ClaireBearH2O

I got same purse. Love it! It's so outstanding


----------



## Morisa

For those of you who have the large Robinson, can you tell me how wide the bag is at the bottom?  My laptop is 15 1/2" wide so I'm trying to see if it will fit in the tote.  Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I ordered the larger red version (on sale for $385 down from $550)!!! It's getting delivered tomorrow. I've loved this bag since I saw it in coral in the spring/summer collection, but I told myself, wait and hold off for a color you love! Well as you can see by my avi, I  red bags! I bought the satchel version in red, but it wasn't love. I'm so excited to get the red version in and I already know it's a keeper. Will post pics when it arrives!



OT, what is that gorgeous raspberry tote in your prof pic???


----------



## LVoeletters

I just got the new black patent robinson tote for 288+ tax so I'm very excited for it, I haven't used it yet adn I also got the matching black patent robinson envelope wristlet both for xmas from my dear bf. He also chipped in for my new TB ruffled leather coat. I guess you can say I had a very merry TB xmas! The reason why i haven't snipped the tags yet was because my friend insisted on me not buying it. She liked it in the smaller one but she just completely abhors the larger robinson tote in the black patent... SO i'm a little worried i had "beer goggles" when it came to this bag because I just loved how simple and classic it was and honestly how reminescent it was of the Chanel Cert Tote. I couldn't get it in reg. black at the time so I got the patent. For the price we got it at, I just cant bear to bring it back because I always wanted a chic black tote!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

LVoeletters said:


> OT, what is that gorgeous raspberry tote in your prof pic???


It's a Celine Luggage Tote in the mini size. It's a true red, but the effect on the pic makes the color look a bit off. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## thuber

I've had my TB Robinson tote since last spring and noticed the leather trim of the handle is coming off. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm surprised that it happened since the quality of the bag looked very good.


----------



## LVoeletters

my patent black tory burch tote.... I wanted regular black so it would look like the chanel executive tote but they  were sold out. sorry for crappy pics.


----------



## Sunnyday23

thuber said:
			
		

> I've had my TB Robinson tote since last spring and noticed the leather trim of the handle is coming off. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm surprised that it happened since the quality of the bag looked very good.



Ive had my small red tote for awhile but no problems yet.  But now I'm getting nervous.  I hope it holds up.


----------



## LVoeletters

Such a sad day yesterday, I returned the robinson tote  which I'm sad about since I got it for 288 and no one has had the patent black for sale  but it was just too heavy for me. I got it to use as a school bag and I found myself dreading everytime I had to put it on my shoulder. The divisions and compartments were a god send, and it fit everything I wanted but it was just to dark heavy for little 100 pound me... I bought a new ted baker patent tote so lets see how that goes!


----------



## arguspeace

Hi, will someone please tell me where the Robinson tote is made?  TIA


----------



## Cheli

arguspeace said:
			
		

> Hi, will someone please tell me where the Robinson tote is made?  TIA



China


----------



## Cheli

Tory President 's Day sale! 

20% for $200
25% for $500
30% for $750

Enter presday @ checkout


----------



## jlove

I own the patent leather robinson tote (small).  I love the look.   I figured that it woul last longer than the regular saffiano- which lasts long.  I have not worn any of my TB bags yet- but can't wait.  I also have the large robinson tote in saffiano leather (not patent).


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi all, I'm new here and wanted to get some advice  I love the TB Robinson but can't decide on a color. I LOVE the black but I just bought two black bags recently so trying to steer clear of black for now lol. I'm thinking the Navy patent or the Sahara? Are they grandma-ish? (no offense to anyone lol I'm in my mid 20's) I don't have any navy bags and the sahara.. depending on if its light tan-ish or dark tan (I prefer light for the summer)... what do you guys think? heres a link to the bags http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=565579&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

let me know what you guys think! 
-L


----------



## MJDaisy

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and wanted to get some advice  I love the TB Robinson but can't decide on a color. I LOVE the black but I just bought two black bags recently so trying to steer clear of black for now lol. I'm thinking the Navy patent or the Sahara? Are they grandma-ish? (no offense to anyone lol I'm in my mid 20's) I don't have any navy bags and the sahara.. depending on if its light tan-ish or dark tan (I prefer light for the summer)... what do you guys think? heres a link to the bags http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=565579&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> let me know what you guys think!
> -L



hi and welcome  I think the navy and the sahara are BOTH gorgeous! I am 24. I don't think either are grandmaish. Honestly both are great colors, but I would maybe go with navy because I tend to get things dirty easily  Both are great though...sorry I guess that doesn't help you much!!


----------



## cvu79

Can anyone tell me how heavy the bag is when you put your stuff inside? I'm trying to decide between the regular tote and the one that cones with a long strap.


----------



## paruparo

cvu79 said:


> Can anyone tell me how heavy the bag is when you put your stuff inside? I'm trying to decide between the regular tote and the one that cones with a long strap.



Been thinkng about getting this but i decided to borrow one from bag,borrow,steal since i had a free rental. Its only been 3 days, but im probably going to return it early. With the stuff i carry (which doesnt weigh me down usually), the bag was pretty heavy and gave me a sore back/ shoulders....


----------



## grobertson23

So I Just received my Tory Burch Navy Patent Robinson tote and I am having size issues. I'm pretty little about 5'2" but I do have an affinity for heel. Upon tearing open my Tory Burch package I realized that the bag may be a bit too big for me but I just absolutely love the style and would love to hear your opinions about whether or not I should keep it. I find it to be absolutely beautiful but am not sure if the bag is too overwhelming for my small frame  I would also love to hear about your opinions about patent leather? Is it more durable than the regular saffiano leather in the long run? 

Here are some picture of me and the tote! All comments are welcome!!


----------



## stardog

I'm 5'1, petite frame and I have trouble with the sizing of the majority of her handbags. I always feel that it looks like I'm hauling around luggage. It's your own personal decision if you like it and feel comfortable, keep it. But I know I passed on it because they are too big in my opinion. Try the small Robinson tote it would look nicer.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

grobertson23 said:


> So I Just received my Tory Burch Navy Patent Robinson tote and I am having size issues. I'm pretty little about 5'2" but I do have an affinity for heel. Upon tearing open my Tory Burch package I realized that the bag may be a bit too big for me but I just absolutely love the style and would love to hear your opinions about whether or not I should keep it. I find it to be absolutely beautiful but am not sure if the bag is too overwhelming for my small frame  I would also love to hear about your opinions about patent leather? Is it more durable than the regular saffiano leather in the long run?
> 
> Here are some picture of me and the tote! All comments are welcome!!



I really like it on you... but I like bags this size. If you're not comfortable with it, I would return and get something else if you think you won't use it as much...


----------



## elmel

grobertson23 said:


> So I Just received my Tory Burch Navy Patent Robinson tote and I am having size issues. I'm pretty little about 5'2" but I do have an affinity for heel. Upon tearing open my Tory Burch package I realized that the bag may be a bit too big for me but I just absolutely love the style and would love to hear your opinions about whether or not I should keep it. I find it to be absolutely beautiful but am not sure if the bag is too overwhelming for my small frame  I would also love to hear about your opinions about patent leather? Is it more durable than the regular saffiano leather in the long run?
> 
> Here are some picture of me and the tote! All comments are welcome!!



I have the same bag and am the same size as you and I love it! When I purchased mine online, they accidentally sent me the smaller version, and I thought it looked good as well but it didn't carry that much, so I'm thrilled with the larger one! And I don't think it looks too big, but I do gravitate towards large bags as well.


----------



## cvu79

grobertson23 said:
			
		

> So I Just received my Tory Burch Navy Patent Robinson tote and I am having size issues. I'm pretty little about 5'2" but I do have an affinity for heel. Upon tearing open my Tory Burch package I realized that the bag may be a bit too big for me but I just absolutely love the style and would love to hear your opinions about whether or not I should keep it. I find it to be absolutely beautiful but am not sure if the bag is too overwhelming for my small frame  I would also love to hear about your opinions about patent leather? Is it more durable than the regular saffiano leather in the long run?
> 
> Here are some picture of me and the tote! All comments are welcome!!



The bag is really nice, but in my opinion it looks better over the shoulder. When it's carried on the arm, then it looks too big.


----------



## aew

Hi everyone, I'm new to TB and the purseforum. I'm getting a Robinson satchel and can't decide between french red or blood orange. Can anyone please give me some advice?(I just turned 22 several ds ago~)


----------



## girlabouttown

grobertson23 said:


> So I Just received my Tory Burch Navy Patent Robinson tote and I am having size issues. I'm pretty little about 5'2" but I do have an affinity for heel. Upon tearing open my Tory Burch package I realized that the bag may be a bit too big for me but I just absolutely love the style and would love to hear your opinions about whether or not I should keep it. I find it to be absolutely beautiful but am not sure if the bag is too overwhelming for my small frame  I would also love to hear about your opinions about patent leather? Is it more durable than the regular saffiano leather in the long run?
> 
> Here are some picture of me and the tote! All comments are welcome!!



I think it looks great on you! not too big at all


----------



## MJDaisy

aew said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to TB and the purseforum. I'm getting a Robinson satchel and can't decide between french red or blood orange. Can anyone please give me some advice?(I just turned 22 several ds ago~)



hi! i'm just seeing this. welcome to tpf and to TB! did you end up getting a satchel? i have it in orange and absolutely love it. 

i don't think you can go wrong with either color! let us know what you decide


----------



## gloryanh

grobertson23 said:


> So I Just received my Tory Burch Navy Patent Robinson tote and I am having size issues. I'm pretty little about 5'2" but I do have an affinity for heel. Upon tearing open my Tory Burch package I realized that the bag may be a bit too big for me but I just absolutely love the style and would love to hear your opinions about whether or not I should keep it. I find it to be absolutely beautiful but am not sure if the bag is too overwhelming for my small frame  I would also love to hear about your opinions about patent leather? Is it more durable than the regular saffiano leather in the long run?
> 
> Here are some picture of me and the tote! All comments are welcome!!



Hi,

Did you end up keeping this bag? I'm searching for this bag in Saffiano luggage, and I'm 4'11" so I'm even shorter than you! I do like the style, very professional. And its cheaper than the Prada.


----------

